# So, what's the latest news on the new SB sealed subs?



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I'm highly anticipating SVS' new sealed subs. I have an SB12 which I think is great, and I've been eyeing the other sealed subs from the competitors that seem great (have either more output or/and most importantly more extension). I'm looking for a second system sub which is going to replace a ported sub. I'd still like a compact form factor as it's not a large room, but I want all the extension I can get my hands on. Being from Canada, SVS is the main ID sub company I look to (with a distributor here) that I consider worth my while to buy (the others I'd have to import from the US with a lot more hassle, cost and/or potential warranty diffculties)

Are they on track for release this year? Any further hints about pricing range? Basically any new news at all?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The SB13-Plus will come before the SB16-Ultra. The SB13-Plus will (of course) have more output, deeper extension, and lower distortion than the SB12-Plus. We're not releasing more information until we get closer to pre-orders.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

thanks Ed, I hope that when you are close to pre-orders, you'll be posting the information here!

I'm giddy over the prospect of these new subs.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I too am looking forward to these subs. My room has a ton of room gain, so I am pretty confident a sealed sub will work best in my room. I have been thrilled with my PB10, and am saving up for a larger more powerful sealed sub.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Now the real question is will there be a PC-16? If so, I think it should come in two finishes. The black fabric one, of course, like all the PC subs, but also because of its size a "hot water heater" finish. I'm sure it would be as large as one. Sneak it past your wife by claiming it is just a new hot water heater...  Why the living room needs a hot water heater is another matter.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sycraft said:


> Now the real question is will there be a PC-16? If so, I think it should come in two finishes. The black fabric one, of course, like all the PC subs, but also because of its size a "hot water heater" finish. I'm sure it would be as large as one. Sneak it past your wife by claiming it is just a new hot water heater...  Why the living room needs a hot water heater is another matter.


:rofl: now thats funny!


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I'd be pretty happy if the SB13 could hit -3dB at 19Hz, and the SB16 should match the competition like Hsu ULS and hit down to 15Hz pretty flat but offer more output. Is that too much to ask you sub gurus? 

That would give people lost of reason to consider upgrading from the 12 to 13 to 16. I like my SB12 a LOT and I don't need a lot more output but I really do want more extension. Like many people those that are considering subs like this. I don't have a huge room to fill and have WAF considerations (actually in my case it's HAF, because I like a nicely finished sub that doesn't look like a crate). To me, it's always been a cool thing to have a small box that puts out a lot.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Do we have ballpark pricing on these yet?


----------



## whasaaaab (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone here is some news

Specifications for the SB13-Plus and SB16-Ultra can also be found below.

SVS SB13-Plus

1000W DSP with front-mounted bezel/display 
wireless connectivity 
13.5″ woofer with an overhung voice coil/motor (the Ultra 13.5″ woofer is underhung) 
cube shaped with 16-17″ outer dimensions 
side accent panels like the M-series speakers and the PB12-Plus 
magnetically retained metal grille like the PB12-Plus and PB13-Ultra 

SVS SB16-Ultra

1000W DSP with front-mounted bezel/display 
wireless connectivity 
16.5″ woofer with an underhung voice coil and radial neodymium motor 
cube shaped with 19-20″ outer dimensions 
all veneer or gloss finishes like the PB13-Ultra 
magnetically retained metal grille like the PB12-Plus and PB13-Ultra


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I really wish they came in the standard black finish. For me = cheaper and more hidden in my room. Oh well, I may look at the piano black. Very nice looking!


----------



## jaseamondo (Aug 26, 2009)

Anybody know if this is a genuine press release, nothing about it on the svs website, a bit odd:scratchhead:


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

[FONT=&quot] Hi all,

That's an early cut-sheet released to dealers at CES 2009 back in January. The details are subject to change, so don't treat anything as gospel. Ed's post above is the latest info on the new sealed subs.
Any new news will appear on our news page. 


[/FONT]


----------



## jaseamondo (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks very much Jack, looking forward to the sub being released. Just what I'm after.

Regards Jase.


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm really interested in how the new sealed subs will perform. There is already a lot of talk regarding how these new subs will compare to 'other' sealed subs. I guess time will tell...


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

I've said this else where but I'm rather interested in what could be done with the new Ultra 16 woofer. It would be a good option for a conquest killer.lol Sense the PB Ultra 13/ 2 got back burnerd 

I hope we can see that driver pic soon.

They look really good actually. 

I'm kinda of curious of how wireless option... works.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Cant wait to hear the new SB16 Ultra, loved the performance of the 13Ultra, how will this stack up being sealed I wonder :cunning:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I don't think it'll sacrifice much in terms of performance! Considering they are keeping the "Ultra" moniker, it will have to keep to that same level of standard.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> I don't think it'll sacrifice much in terms of performance! Considering they are keeping the "Ultra" moniker, it will have to keep to that same level of standard.


I had a PB13Ultra in my system for a while and absolutely loved it, effortless with lots of impact, Im sure the 16Ultra will be another hit for SVS, they really are making some good subs now and with EQ1 what more could you want :T


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Really, nothin' more! SVS really seems to be hitting it out of the park with all their speakers and subwoofers. They have something for everyone, too; entry level speakers and subwoofers to High end subwoofers and soon to be high end speakers, with everything in between!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Really, nothin' more! SVS really seems to be hitting it out of the park with all their speakers and subwoofers. They have something for everyone, too; entry level speakers and subwoofers to High end subwoofers and soon to be high end speakers, with everything in between!


I thought the speakers were already availible Jon, well the MTS range or is there more?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Not the LTS, which will be their high-end speaker line.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Not the LTS, which will be their high-end speaker line.


thanks Jon


----------

